# Wallet et les cartes de fidélité



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Si j'ouvre l'application ça m'indique qu'il est possible d'y mettre les cartes de fidélité.
Lorsque je sélectionne "scanner un code" (par exemple pour récupérer le code barre de ma carte Auchan) cela m'indique "aucun billet correspondant à ce code"
Via le bouton "rechercher des apps pour Wallet" j'ai une liste de quelques applications. Mais cela ne pourrait concerner qu'une carte de fidélité que je possède.

Faut-il réellement installer une application pour chaque carte de fidélité? Quel est l'intérêt de Wallet dans ce cas? Un bête scan des cartes de fidélité serait presque plus pratique...

Merci


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'utilise l'application Fidme qui me permet de regrouper toutes mes cartes de fidélité


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Novembre 2016)

Merci, FidMe est bien pratique pour enregistrer ces codes-barres
Point négatif: l'application demande accès au gps et aux notifications (accès que j'ai refusé).
Pas besoin de recevoir des publicités. Oups, pardon. Je voulais dire des promotions 

Qu'apporte la création d'un compte à part lever la restriction qui est de 5 cartes et te connaitre un peu trop à mon gout?
Je n'ai enregistré que 3 cartes dedans, pour les autres il n'y a pas de code-barres donc aucun intérêt.

En fait, une simple application qui permet d'afficher les codes-barres enregistrés quelque part me suffirait largement.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2016)

J'ai un compte depuis des années et je ne reçois jamais de pubs ou de notifications


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Novembre 2016)

Très bien, merci


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2016)

ecatomb a dit:


> Très bien, merci



De rien 

bon week end


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2016)

ecatomb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si j'ouvre l'application ça m'indique qu'il est possible d'y mettre les cartes de fidélité.
> Lorsque je sélectionne "scanner un code" (par exemple pour récupérer le code barre de ma carte Auchan) cela m'indique "aucun billet correspondant à ce code"
> ...



Bonjour,

Pour Auchan, l'application MyAuchan permet d'envoyer sa carte dans Wallet.


----------



## adixya (27 Novembre 2016)

Perso j'utilise selfpass (selfpass.net) qui met les codes barres dans Wallet.
Pas besoin d'application tierce.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Novembre 2016)

adixya a dit:


> Perso j'utilise selfpass (selfpass.net) qui met les codes barres dans Wallet.
> Pas besoin d'application tierce.


Merci

2 points négatifs:
- ça met toute les cartes au même endroit, il faut les faire défiler (si on en a plein ça va être dur)
- mon pressing n'est pas disponible dans selfpass alors qu'il est présent dans FidMe


----------

